# Shuttlecraft Multi-Targeting



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I came up with a new challenge . Lighting multiple matches while they are swinging. This has really been challenging. The timing and precise moment have to be picked while the matches are in the desired alignment. This is way harder than a single. On the first shot one was lit so the the game plan changed in a split second. My goal then was to light the other match while extinguishing the first.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Soooooooo cool 
I mean hot ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tooo good, TF ... entirely too good. Now that the Altoid contest is over, I have got to get back to doing some shooting. I will never match (HA) that sort of feat, but I do not want to completely lose what skills I do have. As always, you are an inspiration.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's just wrong!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Get in there and do it ! It's so exciting when things line up. Have fun with it .

Thanks for watching and commenting.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

My shuttle craft can't do that! There must be something wrong with IT.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BROOKS said:


> My shuttle craft can't do that! There must be something wrong with IT.


It not equipped with automatic weapon sytems . It does need a devoted pilot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Always a pleasure!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness...

You taunt us, sir!! It seems your shooting exploits are unlimited!!!

You are on the Olympus of slingshot accuracy!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Treefork! Thanks for the video! Keep it up bud. We need more.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So close to lighting two while swinging.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Almost, my friend ... stick with it ... I am sure you will get it before long.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the support Charles. I've been doing more of the same. I suppose I have to tweak the positioning of the match alignment a bit . The deflection can be unpredictable from shot to shot . Its one thing when they're sitting still and another when they are in motion . The good thing that came out of this is I'm lighting a moving match quite a bit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Did I say that I am green with envy?????

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Get in there Charles. You can do it . If you think lighting them stationary is exciting , striking them in motion is even more of a rush .


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Truly inspiring. I'm in awe that somebody can be this good. Heck I can't even hit a match consistently, let alone strike one lol. More vids marty ! Please


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Doug .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I was playing around again today and here is where I' still at. Lighting two on the swing is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dern!!!! You just need to let your beard get a weeeee bit longer, and then I am sure you will get both!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man your getting close.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Dern!!!! You just need to let your beard get a weeeee bit longer, and then I am sure you will get both!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I think you right . There is power in the beard. lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Man your getting close.


The Shuttlecraft and I have formed a pretty good partnership .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76589


View attachment 76590


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

For those who care here is another one . I've been doing this over and over . A single light with a scrape on the second match. All in all still a good shot . I'm hitting a swinging match head and lighting it in a single shot. Note the second hand on clock.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well fire is good . There is so much lining up and anticipating deflection on this one .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

So what happened there??? It sure looked like you got it. Did that first match spark? You are like a dog on a bone with this one. I am sure you will get it eventually.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man I thought you had that one!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> So what happened there??? It sure looked like you got it. Did that first match spark? You are like a dog on a bone with this one. I am sure you will get it eventually.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I thought I had it . It looked good from down range . This moving double is more of a challenge than I thought . I making contact and scraping the second but the matches don't want to cooperate. Its a matter of trying different match positions in anticipation of deflection ect . If it was easy it wouldn't be fun . Once I get it I will be able to repeat it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ignited and scraped the second .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TF, I have found that some matches are just unwilling to light. So your task is doubly complicated. Not only do you have to make a brilliant shot, but you also have to start with two willing matches!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

In my eyes Mr Treefork you are the man...excellent marksman..with your challenges you do to keep improving..You my friend are a true inspriation

to may fellow slingshot members.....For my self it is just a blessing I can shoot at soda pop cans.. when the arthritis is not acting up.. as in can not even hold the pouch

I always enjoy watching your video's......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> TF, I have found that some matches are just unwilling to light. So your task is doubly complicated. Not only do you have to make a brilliant shot, but you also have to start with two willing matches!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I have found many times the matches were not even lighting on the box. If they don't light on the box , they are never going to light. Back to the drawing board . New match positions and holds and some new matches .



oldmiser said:


> In my eyes Mr Treefork you are the man...excellent marksman..with your challenges you do to keep improving..You my friend are a true inspriation
> 
> to may fellow slingshot members.....For my self it is just a blessing I can shoot at soda pop cans.. when the arthritis is not acting up.. as in can not even hold the pouch
> 
> I always enjoy watching your video's......~AKAOldmiser


Thank you so much . I'm glad a few people here still watch . It helps to keep me going . I have good days and bad days . Shooting is so mental .


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Pretty amazing; you are so close so many times.

Somebody coming up into that attic must think either you're an arsonist or secret smoker!


----------



## Volovyk_041 (Mar 17, 2015)

It was cool, so not everyone can shoot .


----------

